

How will big data impact Medicine? - cmonsen
http://blog.symcat.com/post/34831670375/how-the-big-data-trend-will-support-medical-research

======
kmassada
Actually very relevant in medical field, diagnostics on its own is about
patterns. What best to represent and collect patterns than big data.

~~~
cmonsen
Definitely. But with still mostly paper recording, limited data standards, and
particularly onerous privacy requirements (justifiably so), it is not a
foregone conclusion that the big data trend will impact medicine anytime soon.

